# Program for Lip Balm Label



## ohsoap (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently got some samples of lip balm labels from online labels, but I haven't been able to test them with my program.  I've been using Publisher for 3 years now. 
Can someone suggest another program what works with the label templates from online labels?


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 12, 2012)

I noticed no one answered you.  Online Labels has it's own label design program that you have free access to when you purchase labels from them.  It's Maestro, and I use it for all my labels.  I like it a lot.  It's kept me from purchasing software for label design, so I can't be of help as far as other programs that will work for their labels.  Hope you've been able to work it out.


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## lioness (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Oh Soap hows it going with lip balm labels. I have been using the same product of labels on my lip balms but have been having trouble with my printer so I needed to get a new laser printer. I was just wondering if you were using the waterproof ones and which printer you have. I have had to try a few different ones and they seem to have trouble in one way or another...smudging ink..ect. thanks


----------



## krissy (Feb 18, 2012)

i use maestro too. only instead of printing mine, i put it on a flash drive and have them printed for me at staples. it costs me less than a dollar and they get it right. mine always end up with smudges etc.


----------



## lioness (Feb 18, 2012)

I never even thought of that...do they have good turnaround? I have so many different types too....of products I mean...so do you bring in the labels from Online and they print them for you? Or are they supplying the labels...here in Canada they don't really have the kind I want to use so I have to buy them from Online...And they do the waterproof?   hmmmmm I think I am going to try it...


----------



## lioness (Feb 22, 2012)

I went into Staples yesterday to get some info on them printing my labels and they told me they were not allowed to print on any other products except what is supplies by the copy machine manufacturers. They said they had a strict contract with them and thats the only way they do it. Hmmm maybe its different in Canada...she told me I can use there self serve laser printers but I would have to have a copy of the sheet made and then basically make copies of it...not sure if that is what you were doing but thats all they told me they can do.  :?


----------



## krissy (Feb 22, 2012)

when i go in, i just say what i want [printed from the flash drive and that i want it printed on this paper. i hand it to them and then wait 20 mins and its ready for me. no hassles or anything.


----------

